# Radiator Flush?



## jpgh456 (May 4, 2009)

does anybody knows how to flush the radiator? and what coolant i should use for my MK4 GLI 1.8t? Thanks.


----------



## aa2p (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Radiator Flush? (jpgh456)*

Im trying to figure out how to flush it too. But I know Mk4 uses G12 coolant.


----------



## jpgh456 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Radiator Flush? (aa2p)*

Thanks.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Flush? (jpgh456)*

Remove the top and bottom radiator hoses and run water through it until the water flows out clean.


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Radiator Flush? (zgdonkey)*

Get some Lubro-Moly radiator flush, think NAPA caries it, or G.A.P. it's the best stuff I've ever used, radiator looked brand spanking new...
http://www.germanautoparts.com...-Moly


----------

